# Megan B surf



## STM (May 28, 2011)

Nikon D700, 180mm f/2.8 AIS Nikkor and two Sunpak 544's triggered remotely


----------



## tirediron (May 28, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 28, 2011)

i admire your arsenal of beautiful models.


----------



## Danielscotcher (May 29, 2011)

Love this shot and yes you do deal with some pretty models


----------



## Photo Lady (May 29, 2011)

gorgeous and very classy...


----------



## Brinr (May 31, 2011)

Nice pic homes!  Is it just me or is there a slight halo around her? Like you did a little bit of lightening to your subject post pro.  I just want to know.  If you didn't maybe i'm blind.


----------



## Davor (May 31, 2011)

I also see the halo around her head, another thing i noticed is where the elbow is and how the water hits it makes it look odd maybe a few edits would fix that up.


----------

